# anahuac park



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

has anybody ever fished Anahuac park ? I have never heard of the place. don't know if it is salt or fresh water. any reply's would be great. how you fished it, boat launches, how deep of water you fished...


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

Fresh right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Some say it is very shallow while even others have said that there are no to few fish there. Gar, carp, turtles are about all they catch there so some say.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Anahuac park is at the North end of trinity bay. Very good for trout reds and flounder in the fall-spring. You can access the river there as well and head north to fish for catfisha nd other freshwater fish. There are two boat launches. Right now with the river so high it is all washed out and I would recommend going elsewhere if you are looking for saltwater. Should be able to catch plenty of catfish though.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Anahuac park is at the North end of trinity bay. Very good for trout reds and flounder in the fall-spring. You can access the river there as well and head north to fish for catfisha nd other freshwater fish. There are two boat launches. Right now with the river so high it is all washed out and I would recommend going elsewhere if you are looking for saltwater. Should be able to catch plenty of catfish though.


 thanks fishing soldier my wife will love that info. I am planning on running some noodles out there for catfish.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bigdaddy67 said:


> thanks fishing soldier my wife will love that info. I am planning on running some noodles out there for catfish.....


Cant run your noodles south of the I-10 bridge.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope you sure can't.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Are there a lot if gars out there? What kinds?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes there are plenty of gar. Even out into the mouth of the bay. Alot of gator gar and long nose. Further up the river you get into the spotted as well. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Are y'all talking about FORT Anahuac Park with the big empty pier and canons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

HollyH451 said:


> Are y'all talking about FORT Anahuac Park with the big empty pier and canons?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes mam. I am talking about Fort anahuac.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

I went there with a friend on Father's Day, and it was empty. We were excited about that but we never caught anything. We tried all sorts of artificials, night crawlers, shrimp. We didn't know for sure if it was salt or freshwater at the time. I'm guessing next time we will just focus our efforts on catfishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Trinity River has had several big rises lately. I assume the north end of Trinity Bay is fresh. 
You may visit US Army Corps of Engineers Wallisville Project for more/better bank fishing. It's a few miles north of Anahuac on the river. If eastbound on I-10, take the first exit east of Trinity river.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

HollyH451 said:


> I went there with a friend on Father's Day, and it was empty. We were excited about that but we never caught anything. We tried all sorts of artificials, night crawlers, shrimp. We didn't know for sure if it was salt or freshwater at the time. I'm guessing next time we will just focus our efforts on catfishing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes most of the summer it is all freahwater. Catfishing can be good at times in the river. Trout get into the lights from time to time on the pier. I fish that area a lot during the fall from the kayak. If u have a kayak you are welcome to join.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't suppose there would be a chance of catching blue catfish there, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Always a chance. A chance of reds as well. I've caught redfish, trout, blue cats, and flounder all in the same hole on live mullet, same trip. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

This time of year?
I just really wanna catch one of those MONSTAS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Oh yeah. You can walk past the river boat ramp and fish from the bank there. As redexpress stated the locks have good bank fishing and it is lit up pretty well so night fishing is safe there. 

I will pm you another bank spot for catfish. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Delete


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

I would appreciate driving direction to Anahuac park from Liberty or Wallisville.
Are parking and boat launch free or paid?
Is it a safe area to leave your truck?
Thanks!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

From Liberty:
South on FM563 (Wallisville Road). Continue south after crossing I-10. At the stop sign turn right and go into Anahuac. Go a few blocks and turn left on Main St. where the brown sign with an arrow pointing left toward the boat ramp is. Go past the cannon at the park and turn right. Drive down the hill to the river. Pick your spot. Relatively safe.
Google maps is your friend.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot Red


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

Get off I 10 at exit 810 you should see a texco and a chevron. Then go south on fm 563 for about eight miles, then you will hit a four way take a right. Go down a couple of miles then turn left on south main, the park will be on your right. Its free to park and i have never had any problems with my truck there.


----------

